# One last vape...



## Feliks Karp (7/7/16)

...before you go. Go where? I don't know, maybe on a permanent holiday, maybe some super hot someone is gonna give you a life time of luxury on an island, but the cost is you are allowed just one last tank/drip. So what juice would you choose? I know a lot of us have that favourite juice, or even a list of favourite rotations, but I'm talking about that special juice that you would be happy with it being your last.

I honestly would choose Hardwicks smackaroon, it was the first smell that hit me when I initially went to a vape shop, and one of the first juices I picked up. Since then it has not been my ADV and sometimes I've actually bought other juices over it, but it will always stick in my mind with fond memories and encompass my vape timeline.

So what would you lovable motley crew vape one last time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (7/7/16)

Mine would be Nostalgia - Mad Hatter. That was a game changer for me, got me hooked on all things desert xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

Mmmmm let me give this one some thought... I guess it would be Vapour Mountain XXX!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/7/16)

Interesting choice to be given.

For me it would be really tough to choose between two.

Them being LabRats Brown Betty or Bombies Kiss the Ring.

These two fall easily in my top favorites of all time.

Have to thank and swear at @Paulie for introducing the local community to these. I sure do miss these so much!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/7/16)

Guava- 7%
Strawripe - 4%
Koolada 1%

The coolest taste under the sun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (7/7/16)

Would have to be Weiner Vape - Tailchase for me dripping readily on my Tsunami....

I can't tell you why I love this juice so much, it's just awesome at every level!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (7/7/16)

For Me :- Vapour Mountain VM4 for Sure!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (7/7/16)

Five pawns Bowdens Mate

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

Jan said:


> Five pawns Bowdens Mate


One of my favourites too. Am busy working on perfecting a DIY version. Shall post once I feel satisfied.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/7/16)

I would tell them to shove their island of luxury offer and take a nice long pull of my XXX!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (7/7/16)

Orion - Northern Star. I can vape other stuff in wild variety that doesn't make much sense to me * my taste buds, but I have to start the day and finish it off with this just to settle my mind. If it wasn't for this juice, I doubt I would've vaped for as long as I have.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (7/7/16)

DIY Bombies Nana Cream hands and down a vape I can hit all day and night!
Banana's, strawberries and Dragon fruit nom nom nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (7/7/16)

i would be like its fine bro. have your island and your luxury. 
Ill have my mods and live a simple life. 
#live2vape


----------



## Cave Johnson (7/7/16)

I can't pin point exactly what but there's just something about this juice that does it for me...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Tough choice but if I only had one it would probably be *Witchers Brew Blackbird*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (7/7/16)

Wieners Good Boy 12mg , just something about the spicy notes in this RY4 that keeps me coming back , spicy with a hint of sweetness , the perfect MTL all day vape.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/16)

Geepes one last vape....
Tough one...
I think i would have to drip two juices at the same time (im learning from @Silver )  just to make up being my last vape.

One i could vape all day long that being foggs famous sauce- deli express the other Hardwicks- DDD its not a ADV for me but dam fell in love with this juices in my adventure into vaping.

When i dont vape it for a week or two its magic on my tongue all over again.

So- Deli express and DDD one shot one time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (8/7/16)

For me it will have to be Khali Vapors Valley Girl, it's an import juice so too expensive to be an ADV but it's the most flavor packed juice I've ever tasted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (8/7/16)

Colosseum from World Wonders Vapes. Man I love that stuff. I can barely ever get hold of it anymore though, but that was my first juice that I vaped and went "holy shit, how can something being vaporized taste this good".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (8/7/16)

Cloud9 - Juiciest Mango! (Cloudninevapes.co.za)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JollyVaper (8/7/16)

I'd struggle to decide between 2. 

CRFT - Lime Cola
or
Vapers Paradise - Skittles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (8/7/16)

king cress Duchess black edition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (8/7/16)

Lemon Bar By Clouds Of Icarus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (8/7/16)

Kryptonite by lost fog 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/7/16)

Andre said:


> One of my favourites too. Am busy working on perfecting a DIY version. Shall post once I feel satisfied.


Oh my... I'll expect a tag on that please!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/16)

Hmmm, there are a few juices on my shortlist. On the local list will be NDP #2, Jack the Ripper and DDD but Debbie Does Donuts will surely be my "last meal".

My two favourite international juices are Clouds of Icarus's Bananas Foster and Glas' Spiced Pumpkin Donut, seeing as Glas doesn't make the pumpkin any more I'll go for Bananas Foster. 

Now to narrow that down further I am sticking with "local is lekker" and take @method1's masterpiece with me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (8/7/16)

NCV Trinity no question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/7/16)

Brews brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/7/16)

It would have to be a tobacco, so I would toss a coin between:

Select Reserve Matador
Witchers Brew Blackbird
HIC'S Borra Borra White
DaVinci (DIY Pipe)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/7/16)

Absolute last vape ever, not having to worry about gunk on my coils... Witchers Brew Blackbird or Bobas Bounty one or the other and I would be happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Absolute last vape ever, not having to worry about gunk on my coils... Witchers Brew Blackbird or Bobas Bounty one or the other and I would be happy!



Awesome

Or a mix of the two @Rooigevaar !
"Blackbobas"
Courtesy of @HPBotha who gave me the idea many moons ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen (9/7/16)

For me it would have to be a tobacco... HHV Huntsman

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Stephen said:


> For me it would have to be a tobacco... HHV Huntsman



Ah, Huntsman is a WINNER @Stephen
What a juice
Introduced to me by @Andre and to this day I have not found a more potent tobacco
Lovely
Have one or two bottles left I got from Juicy Joes a while back. Am savouring them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen (9/7/16)

Silver said:


> Ah, Huntsman is a WINNER @Stephen
> What a juice
> Introduced to me by @Andre and to this day I have not found a more potent tobacco
> Lovely
> Have one or two bottles left I got from Juicy Joes a while back. Am savouring them.



@Silver I've got three bottles left on my side. You know we going to have to do a group buy sometime in the future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Stephen said:


> @Silver I've got three bottles left on my side. You know we going to have to do a group buy sometime in the future



I'm with you on that!
Hehe

Was that you who picked up a beautiful Reo today?
If so, congrats!


----------



## Stephen (9/7/16)

Silver said:


> I'm with you on that!
> Hehe
> 
> Was that you who picked up a beautiful Reo today?
> If so, congrats!



Yip that was me bud, I think I got a problem... I seem to find it easy to justify the need for four Reo


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Stephen said:


> Yip that was me bud, I think I got a problem... I seem to find it easy to justify the need for four Reo



Lol, i know what you mean
But that Reo looks awesome - and will undoubtedly deliver an awesome Huntsman vape!
Wish you well with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

